
The challenging task of sorting colours - signa11
http://www.alanzucconi.com/2015/09/30/colour-sorting/
======
skadamat
Reminds me of a blog post on using PCA for sorting colors

[http://nbviewer.ipython.org/gist/CamDavidsonPilon/abe3f0e4f5...](http://nbviewer.ipython.org/gist/CamDavidsonPilon/abe3f0e4f589f53c4128)

------
Others
This is an interesting presentation of a non-trivial problem. Does anyone know
of any good resources for learning more about color spaces?

~~~
jacobolus
The best resource on the web is
[http://handprint.com/LS/CVS/color.html](http://handprint.com/LS/CVS/color.html)

To be honest though, books are better than anything on the web. Here are a few
good ones:

[http://amzn.com/047119459X](http://amzn.com/047119459X)
[http://amzn.com/0470024259](http://amzn.com/0470024259)
[http://amzn.com/1118173848](http://amzn.com/1118173848)

[http://amzn.com/1568811616/](http://amzn.com/1568811616/)
[http://amzn.com/1119967031](http://amzn.com/1119967031)

* * *

As for the link under discussion.... meh. RGB (and derivative color models
like HSL/HSV) are terrible for color sorting, because they have very little
relation to the way humans see color. Trying to sort a three-dimensional
quantity into a single linear order in some “best” (or even “reasonable”) way
is inherently futile. I guess it can be fun to play with, but IMO isn’t very
“practical”.

